# Lie-Nielsen 16" tenon saw



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

As promised in another thread, here is the tenon saw I picked up yesterday at the Lie-Nielsen Handtool event here in Seattle. It cuts like a dream and feels great in the hand. Very easy getting cuts started and very easy, even for a hand tool novice such as myself to keep straight.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice Steve. She's a beauty.


----------



## seminole77 (Mar 23, 2021)

sawdustfactory said:


> As promised in another thread, here is the tenon saw I picked up yesterday at the Lie-Nielsen Handtool event here in Seattle. It cuts like a dream and feels great in the hand. Very easy getting cuts started and very easy, even for a hand tool novice such as myself to keep straight.
> 
> View attachment 64022


Hi Steve, If you still have the saw, what is the report after some mileage on the tool? Thanks!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Steve's most recent post was in 2016. He may be gone. I noticed that when I type in "@" sign for his handle, the website doesn't offer to complete it. I had to type it by hand. 

@sawdustfactory?


----------

